# Unusual behaviour from my T



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I fed my turantula earlier and noticed some unusual behaviour. Ever since I'v had this spider whenever I'v fed it it's pounced on the prey and fed straight away. But this time it pounced then let go once it was paralized and wrapped it up like a garden spider would, then after about an hour it went about feeding as usual. Do turantulas usually do this or not?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im not sure, Ive had several different t's and none of mine ever did anything like that.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They do what they do. It's nothing to worry about, anyway. Is this an avicularia (pink toe) by any chance?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

No its a white striped birdeater. I put another cricket in today to see what would happen and it's gone back to feeding the way it used to. Must not have been in the mood for eating last time!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

THAT is normal, he is savin his food for later. I usaly will have like 5-6 large circkets stuck to my glass my pink beard eater does this, they are just saving their food for a later time.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My Chilean rose hair likes to wrap its food and save it for later. My Mexican red rump drags it down into the burrow so I'm not sure what goes on there.


----------

